# Lehetőleg a Stenvez pedállal tartani



## TarisWerewolf

On the score that I have for Bartók's _Allegro Barbaro_, there's a footnote written in Hungarian and Russian:

_Lehetőleg a  Stenvez pedállal tartani (tovább - secco)_

The "secco" I can understand. That's a standard music term. It's the rest taht I can't understand.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi TarisWerewolf,

The sentence translates as: "Hold it down with the Stenvez pedal, if possible. (onwards - secco)"
I play the piano as well (just a hobby-pianist!), but I've never heard of this "Stenvez pedal". Couldn't Stenvez be a distortion of the name "Steinway"? It's just a vague guess... I read here that "In 1874, Albert Steinway perfected and patented the sostenuto pedal." It might have been named after him, and Bartok might have used a distorted form...

As I said, it's just a guess, but if it is so important for you, I can try and ask some teachers in my old music school, if they know anything about it.


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Thanks so much! I think that pretty much answers the question. I didn't know that Steinway invented the sostenuto pedal... so that would make sense.


----------



## Orreaga

On the Hungarian (computer) keyboard the y and z are switched (relative to English), maybe this is what happened somewhere along the way.


----------



## MSZ

Corroborating evidence: the sostenuto pedal is not found on many pianos, hence: "if possible".


----------



## spulp

Orreaga said:


> On the Hungarian (computer) keyboard the y and z are switched (relative to English), maybe this is what happened somewhere along the way.


I suppose the strange word "stenvez" is just what a native Hungarian would say instead of "Steinway's".


----------

